
Mozilla tries to woo Chrome diehards with incentives for reviewing add-ons - dbh937
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/10/18/mozilla-tries-to-woo-chrome-die-hards-back-to-firefox-with-incentives-for-reviewing-add-ons/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29
======
robotico
Chrome is a good browser, used it at work until recently. I use Firefox at
home because I'm very familiar with it now. More importantly to me, whether it
really makes a difference, I like at least one part of my online experience
not to be totally dependent on Google.

